# how are they with same sex?



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

I'm switching breeds, mainly because Rottweiler's all pretty much look the same and its depressing seeing them right now. 

So now have a GSD puppy coming soon, deposit placed, will pick up June 9th. He's a male. 

The plan is too train and train this one until about 1year or more, then add a second. 

I'm not a big fan of spay/neutering, I work from home, rural secluded property. My dogs are supervised outdoors. Never off leash off fully fenced property. Near zero chance of accidental breeding's. 

Now I've owned same sex intact male and female Rottweiler's, this breed is highly same sex aggressive and it highly recommended not to have same sex pairings. But keeping intact dogs, I find it easier to manage same sex over preventing unwanted puppies. Have successfully raised same sex peacefully together, o.k. one or two minor fights, but no vet bills. I know breeders that must keep their same sex dogs totally separate. 

I'm curious, how are the GSD's in general with the same sex pairings? I would consider getting opposite sexes, but one would be getting spayed/neutered!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I'm on my second pair of GSD bitches. First were spayed, second ones weren't until a few months back because the false pregnancies that the older dog was having were getting pretty awful.
It's worked OK for me. First time, the first dog was 3 when her sr. companion (same sex) died. She let me know she needed something to fuss with so I got a puppy. This second round, I wasn't looking for a puppy but.... The first dog had lost her sr. companion (op. sex) a few months earlier. She was rather disappointed that I bought _this_ puppy home. I think she wanted another Angus but instead.... 
It's worked out fine in both cases. Maybe it really depends on the individual dogs, maybe it depends on the humans, maybe it depends on both...


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Some aggression is inherited so ask the potential breeder if they have a issue with it in their dogs. A good breeder will know their lineage of the dogs backwards and forwards. Some dogs are better with same sex, some are opposite.

Delgado does fine with males or females, but some dogs are more sensitive


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Thanks.... 

My situation is pretty lucky, work from home. My business is a family one, so my parents and a brother, also work out of my house. Usually someone at the house near 24/7. Dogs might be alone 2 to 3hrs max, once or twice per week. Near 24hr supervision. 9 times out of 10, you could correct my males or females just before a fight. Training made the few times they got into it short and over as fast as it began. In Rottweiler's its the females that are more prone to fighting. Most breeders advise against same sexes. My last did it only because of my situation and previous experience. 

So just curious if its done in general.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

I have 2 female GSDs. 1 fixed and 1 not. They will kill each other if given the chance. They are sisters from the same litter. Females fight to the death. Males fight for top dog.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

This is a breed that is known for same sex aggression. It can work, but it really depends on the dog- I agree with Shade, make sure you speak extensively with the breeder about any aggression issues they know of in their lines.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

I stay well clear of multiple female households myself...Boxer thing.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

I've herd Boxer's can be aggressive with each other. 

If I have two again it will be males. Sounds like males are easier to deal with.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I have 2 females and 1 male, all intact and living in the house together. One of my girls is a dominate pushy thing, and the other female is submissive. If both were dominate, we'd be in a world of hurt over here. My 2 year old male thinks he's in charge, but I think he's dreaming. Carly only lets him think that.


----------



## Chip18 (Jan 11, 2014)

zudnic said:


> I've herd Boxer's can be aggressive with each other.
> 
> If I have two again it will be males. Sounds like males are easier to deal with.


Leerburg on inter female aggression:

Leerburg | Inter-Female Aggression in Dogs


But I can speak with first hand experience on Female Boxers "nutting up!!" Boxer rescue policy is a flat out "NO!!!" No female Boxers in a home that already have a female Boxer other breed dog maybe??

I saw my baby girl "nut up " on two occasions! I have "never seen" anything like it!! Just flat out insane, Tasmanian Devil type situation!!!!

It had nothing to do with sex... "baby kittens" being born, my girl decide she did not much care for Gunther's excitement level with the new births!

And she ripped into him!! 90 lbs Bull Masstiff/APBT/Lab mix was the target! Well trained good dog he just wanted to get clear! She was not having it!

So it was my job! I literally had to pull her off and pin her to the ground with my body till she calmed down!

Rest assured if a new rescue exhibited this behavior that would be a dog that would be right back at rescue right quick! If not just dumped on the street!

Males fight to breed females fight to breath! Two female GSD's?? Bigger dogs there...just say "NO!"

Some people can do it, they are bettor than me! I have no problem with that! Long as you know!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister gets along great with males and females. He currently lives with my male Dalmatian and I will be bringing a male GSD puppy into my house sometime in July.


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

We have 1 intact male, 1 intact female and 1 spayed female. They all get along just fine. My intact female is really the least 'confrontation' and neutral dog. The spayed female is more dominant. My male get along great with females and smaller neutered males, but is not super wonderful with other intact or larger males.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

Having two intact male or females and them only being a year apart could be an issue. Personally I'd never own two GSD females so close in age but that is mostly because it would be difficult for me to crate and rotate. If you were going to do it anyways I'd say get two males because generally once females turn on each other they very rarely will get along again after.

I have a 2 year old intact male and a 3 year old neutered male. They got along amazingly for the first year and a half but once my male GSD started to mature their relationship dramatically changed. Now they mostly just tolerate each other and have gotten into a couple fights(of which I was able to break up easily), the nice thing about males(generally) is that after they fight or argue it was like nothing happened and they were over it.

So for me I wouldn't do it or I'd wait until your current male/female was at least 3 before adding another of same sex. I'm getting ready to add another and I have to go with a female because my male GSD just doesn't tolerate other males very well yet he is fabulous with females. My male is also extremely dominant with other dogs and a bit of a bully so that is the reason for me, could definitely work out but just sharing my experience.


----------



## Kahrg4 (Dec 19, 2012)

Based on what people have been saying on here the past few years seems like males do better together in general than female GSDs. My males has lived with another male without issue and currently lives with a female. Best of luck to you and post a bunch of pics of your new puppy! We love seeing pups!


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've had two spayed bitches together ... no problems. And I've had multiple males together, anywhere from 2 up to 5 ... no problems. I did have one problem with Mac and Slider fighting over toys, but once I figured out what was triggering the fights, I banned toys from the house and kept them separated outdoors with their toys, they never had a problem.


----------



## zudnic (May 23, 2015)

Good info...... Some more info: Id never do litter mates. I want some level of obedience on the first dog, before adding another. Both dogs need to learn a stop unwanted behavior now command. They must understand and know to stop immediately when commanded. 9 times out 10 I stopped fights before they happened with my males and females. Few times they did tie up, it was stopped by physically pulling them apart and then use the stop command and they got along fine minutes after. I believe training to a level of being very obedient and reading dog body language are the keys to having same sexes together. 

Oh no toys or treats that crumble. Fed separately, etc. Rare time the dogs are alone, they are crated.


----------

